# Sasusaku



## cherryblossom28 (Oct 6, 2020)

Does anybody want to start a Sasusaku roleplay with me? I don't do ero but I have a few OC's that I like to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 3, 2020)

Sasuke: "I have many regrets about my past. I have always married the darkness inside my heart with my desire to succeed and belong.... but then I allowed those desires and ambitions to wither as I married something far more important..." He thinks in his head as he sits brooding in a dark corner- alone- and observing his wife and daughter from a distance.


----------

